# Waders N Gators



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Topwaters & Wade Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady reported steady action again on solid Trout to 23" over sand/grass shorelines. Capt. James Cunningham reported lack luster action early backed up by accounts from out other guides working boat fishing trips. "They shut down early all of the sudden" said James. Capt. Chris Cady said "I think they'll turn back on through this stretch of weather". Capt. James finally penned them down taking limits of Trout along with a loander Redfish. Chris said "we should of had 8 or so early and then we hit a wall". "When we found them biting again it was after 1:00 and they sure turned back on!

*Wader Gators

Congratulations to Chad Fry from H-Town on a nice 10'11 gator. *

*Teal Updates*

As water has receded quite a bit, we're seeing clouds of Teal swarming over our flooded locations. It looks like it will be a strong finish for the season. We've got a cool front hitting late next week and that should be a great catalyst.

*Near Term*

It's a busy weekend of Night Vision Hog; Teal Hunting; Alligator Hunting; Wade & Boat Fishing; and, that's early Fall here in Texas!

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wx Catalysts*

Sure enough, big winds associated with an approaching cool front was the ticket with guests managing full Trout limits on multi-boat wade fishing trips while multi-boat trips hammered the Redfish.


----------

